# Lied-Contest: Alles rund um Musik (Komposition und Technik)



## ZAM (24. April 2008)

Der Hilfe-Thread für Ein Lied für buffed. 
In diesem Thread geht es um Musik (Komposition und Technik).


----------



## LittleFay (25. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand ein einigermaßen zweckmäßiges kostenloses Programm nennen, mit dem man die Musik schneiden kann usw.?

Edit: Hab selber was gefunden, Magix Music Maker - mal testen, inwiefern die Freeware sich eignet.


----------



## e2to (25. April 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nimm ma lieber Audacity (Freeware), von den Magix Sachen halt ich nich viel.
Oder investier so knappe 400€ und hol dir ne M-box samt ProTools, das is dann mehr als professioniell. Und das brauch n Mac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bugged (26. April 2008)

Audacity ist recht gut, aber ein großes Problem ist bei Mehrspuraufnahmen, dass man einfach die Übersicht verliert und die andere Spur (wenn sie mitgehört werden soll) im Vergleich zu anderen Programmen unheimlich stark verzögert wird teilweise bis zu 0,5sec und man hat keine Synths mit an Bord wenn man ein Schlagzeug o. ä. drunnermischen möchte. 
Persönlich nutze ich MusicMaker, bin damit eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden. Wenn man aber nur für ein bis zwei Songs im Jahr einen Recording/Schnittsoftware braucht reicht Audacity allemal. Nur Aufpassen wenn du den ganzen bearbeitenden Kram als MP3 exportieren willst, brauchst die lame.dll .
Hier steht wie man die Bibliothek einbindet klick mich


----------



## Perfektmage (26. April 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es schaffe, den Gesang aus einem lied zu entfernen damit nur noch die Musik übrig bleibt?
Ich versuche es seit 2 tagen und finde einfach keine Lösung dafür.


----------



## Rednoez (26. April 2008)

Perfektmage schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es schaffe, den Gesang aus einem lied zu entfernen damit nur noch die Musik übrig bleibt?
> Ich versuche es seit 2 tagen und finde einfach keine Lösung dafür.




Kurz und schmerzlos: ES GEHT NICHT!

Zumindest nicht so, das es zum producen geeignet ist. Es gab schon unendlich viele Diskussionen darüber, einfach mal suchen. Der beste Ansatz um das Problem zu lösen benötigt den Track ansich und das exakt verwendete Accapela oder Instrumental in dem Mix um jeweils das andere zu erzeugen (mittels "lernenden" Plug-Ins zur Rauschreduzierung z. Doch für die Praxis hier ist dieser Ansatz wohl uninteressant, denn wer verfügt schon über das exakte original Accapella oder verwendete Instrumental...


So...und ich nehm mir mal die Freiheit ein paar Freeware Programme aufzulisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gratis Composer: http://www.kreatives.org/kristal/

Gratis Editor : http://www.audacity.de/

Gratis VSTs (Virtuelle Syntheziser,Instrumente,etc): http://www.kvr-vst.com/

Audio Midi Studio: http://www.anvilstudio.com/

Plugins/Effekte/Weitere Programme,etc...: http://www.hitsquad.com/smm/


----------



## Thadara (3. Mai 2008)

es is aba grundsätzelich (g) erlaubt melodien wiederzuverwenden? 
nur so als frage am rande, da ich schon einige klassensongs zusammengetextet habe, aber eben auf mir bekannten melodien.

LG Sima


----------



## Mycrosys (15. Mai 2008)

Ich habe Karaokeversionen von älteren deutschen Schlagern (20 Jahre+) genommen und dazu Wow Lieder getextet und gesunden. Darf ich diese einsenden?


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2008)

Mycrosys schrieb:


> Ich habe Karaokeversionen von älteren deutschen Schlagern (20 Jahre+) genommen und dazu Wow Lieder getextet und gesunden. Darf ich diese einsenden?



Klar, nur können wir die nicht veröffentlichen, da die Musik wahrscheinlich GEMA-Geschützt ist.


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2008)

Also ums nochmal zu erwähnen: 

Wenn Ihr Melodien/Lieder nutzt, die kommerziell Geschützt sind, für die also GEMA-Gebüren anfallen, können wir die weder veröffentlichen noch im buffedCast abspielen.


----------



## Mycrosys (16. Mai 2008)

Die Frage ist hier, wenn man etwas "covert" darf man es in der Musikbranche ja auch neu vertreiben.

Da mein Text absolut anders ist, würde es nicht unter ein "cover" fallen und damit etwas komplett neues entstehen, was frei von rechten dritter ist?

mfG
Mycrosys


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2008)

Mycrosys schrieb:


> Die Frage ist hier, wenn man etwas "covert" darf man es in der Musikbranche ja auch neu vertreiben.



Ohne Einverständnis des Urhebers? Das glaube ich weniger. *g*


----------



## Mycrosys (16. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ohne Einverständnis des Urhebers? Das glaube ich weniger. *g*



Naja ok, dann darf sich das buffed Team wenigstens meine Songs anhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr könnt mir ja zurückschreiben, wie ihr sie gefunden habt, bisher waren alle immer sehr begeistert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. Mai 2008)

Ich biete mich hier an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich spiele gern bei einem Song von euch Gitarre,wenn ihr es nicht könnt,ich komponiere meinetwegen auch einen Song für euch,aber dann müsstet ihr singen,denn das kann ich nicht ;D
Bei interesse pm to me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (17. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich biete mich hier an!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du kannst das auch richtig professionel ???


----------



## Jácks (17. Mai 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> du kannst das auch richtig professionel ???


Naja,ich bin gitarrst in ener band und komponieren...da hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt,also ich schreib einen song für euch,so meinte ich das.


----------



## topperd (19. Mai 2008)

Gebt ihr jedem eine Chance? Auch der etwas härteren Szene? :O


----------



## DerSensenmann (1. Juni 2008)

Was passiert nun eigendlich ganz genau bzw. ist überhaupt etwas geplant?^^


----------



## Gorathorn (23. Juni 2008)

Ja, ich frag mich auch was nun mit den mühsam hochgeladenen Songs passiert...war das jetzt alles in den Sand gesetzt? Man hört ja garnix mehr, was damit nun genau geschieht...


----------

